# plumbing practice test ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

So in have about 5 months till I'm eligible to take my masters test. Just wondering if anyone knows of any study guides and practice tests or any other advice on what I may see. All I ever hear is study what you don't know because they ask questions on things you never run Into. Being I've been primarily residential new construction, and service including drain cleaning I know commercial is my biggest weakness. Just trying to get advice so I only have to test once.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Little tip: learn your code books, don't try to memorize the answers. What I mean with this is learn how to find the answers in your books. Another one is the isometric, practice is the key.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gas, water, drain and roof drain sizing. Trap fixture units. A little on contracts. Where you can and can't use certain drain fittings. If you've been doing construction plumbing you should be able to pass it with a little effort.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My state's website tells applicants which books the exam questions are taken from. That is key. Our exam was on {6} different code books plus OSHA. Then there is the business and finance exam which is all about accounting, business, laws, etc.

The picture is of the books that my state recommended.


----------

